# 2012 Minnesota Twins



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

:rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol:

How can you go 0-27? Just ask the Twinkies. :shake: :shake: :shake:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol:
> 
> How can you go 0-27? Just ask the Twinkies. :shake: :shake: :shake:


Took you this long to figure out they suck..... :eyeroll: .......you been incarcerrated or what......most everyone figured that out after 2 weeks....


----------

